
Download Atom editor without an invite - bevenky
https://gist.github.com/bevenky/9304566
======
sveme
From the README:

> 4\. To help us improve the editor, Atom sends usage information to Google
> Analytics. See
> [atom/metrics]([https://github.com/atom/metrics](https://github.com/atom/metrics))
> for details.

That is quite horrible in my opinion. Do I want an application on my computer
that constantly sends information to Google and Github?

What kind of information is it sending? (from the link)

 __Collected Data __

\+ A unique identifier that is generated by computing the SHA-1 of the machine
's MAC address.

\+ The screen width and height

\+ The version of Atom being used

\+ The name of each item opened in a pane such as EditorView, SettingsView,
and MarkdownPreviewView

\+ The amount of time the current window was open for

\+ The amount of time the current window took to load

\+ The amount of time the app took to launch

Item no. 4 is the critical one. I really don't like this. However, you can
apparently disable this:

> If you do not want this information reported, disable this package from the
> Metrics section of the Settings view `(cmd-,)`.

(edit: removed typo)

~~~
Tohhou
How dare they collect usage data to improve their free product!!!

~~~
sveme
It doesn't matter whether it is free or not. My only aim was to provide
information that might be relevant for some people interested in trying out
Atom (admittedly I mixed this information with my personal position towards
Google and the ever-present tracking aka surveillance) so that they know the
implicit price of its usage.

You are free to use Atom or anything else, but you should always have as much
information available as possible to correctly judge what you pay for any
given thing.

~~~
hugofirth
Except you aren't providing information in a vacuum - you are also providing a
negative personal opinion. I would rather see responses which purport to
educate include a more balanced perspective such as the potential benefits
such analytics might confer to end-users in the long run.

I fully respect peoples right to privacy. I just wish those who frequent
Hacker news were more accepting of the fact that privacy is a trade off; one
which often comes at the expense of the benefits of sophisticated analytics.

~~~
sveme
Are you serious? You expect me to provide a Fox News fair and balanced
response in any of my comments on Hackernews? I could understand your point if
I would have tried to be polemic, but I surely wasn't.

The other position was already provided for by github and numerous other
posters, while I pointed out a fact that was not yet mentioned.

By the way, "benefits of sophisticated analysis" for whom? Google's ad
revenues? I actually agree that github could provide a better product with the
information gathered, but I really don't think that google should be in
between me and github.

------
maccard
Works, but the gist is now gone. However, it looks so similar to sublime, I
can't believe it. In case anyone is looking for it: the command is curl -L
[https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download](https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download)
-A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

~~~
rmc
that command doesn't work anymore

~~~
aram
Yup, results in

    
    
        {"message":"Not Found"}

~~~
iancarroll
The command works fine, putting it in your URL bar doesn't.

~~~
aram
This was the contents of the file created by cURL. I wasn't the only case by
upvotes.

However, I tried right now once more and it seems that it's available again.

------
tinco
So there's only one comment that gives the impression that there's some kind
of troll going on. Just to let you know: It actually works, nothing fishy just
someone posting the direct link to the app that's exposed via their update
Api.

There's no activation or anything, it will just take you straight into the
app.

~~~
ColdHawaiian
Is it actually ok to download the app without an invite though?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Legally, almost certainly. Morally, almost certainly not.

~~~
Blahah
Not sure about that - if it's on a publicly accessible URL on a site designed
to generate public interest, it's their own fault it got out.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Their clear wish is for this to be invite only. I agree that their 'security'
should probably better if they want to protec themselves against certain types
of people, but your argument is akin to justifying robbing a house of its
contents because it was only locked up with no alarm and you had to break one
window to get in.

~~~
Blahah
No, my argument is not akin to that because piracy is not akin to theft.
Downloading the beta from a public URL is not depriving Github of anything or
breaking anything of theirs, whereas if I broke a window to steal something
I've left the owner with a broken window and deprived them of the contents.

------
Cless
Click the underlined "Atom.zip" next to "Download:" to download it.

[http://speedyshare.com/cjJSs/Atom.zip](http://speedyshare.com/cjJSs/Atom.zip)

~~~
jjsz
Thanks.

------
asogi
So, now that the zip file is missing from GitHub, some people are starting to
upload it elsewhere. Can the people who got it from GitHub earlier post the
result of running

    
    
      md5 Atom.zip
    

? That might help mollify the paranoid conscience.

(EDIT: or any other hash function for that matter.)

~~~
Jxnathan
MD5 (Atom.zip) = 5454bd3a8271c93f5225cd2b57cdab81

~~~
uu
$ shasum -a 256 Atom.zip

4614ec62feaea32392ad7f6b3a80534c8ad0c758ed210cabafcc86c5c49a49a1 Atom.zip

~~~
asogi
Thank you. Can anyone else confirm this?

~~~
srijs
From the official update:

$ shasum -a 256 atom-mac.zip
4614ec62feaea32392ad7f6b3a80534c8ad0c758ed210cabafcc86c5c49a49a1 atom-mac.zip

$ md5sum atom-mac.zip 5454bd3a8271c93f5225cd2b57cdab81 atom-mac.zip

~~~
guiambros
Confirmed. I downloaded from github directly yesterday night, when this was
first posted. Same shasum/md5sum here.

------
archagon
This kinda feels a little piracy-ish. Github clearly wants to limit beta
access for now.

(...with that said, I couldn't help myself.)

------
Watabou
Hah, that was easy. Thanks.

It indeed works just fine. It looks very much like Sublime text as people have
been saying. There's even a command palate.

One thing I noticed though straight off, it just doesn't feel as smooth as a
native app. Is that just me?

EDIT: The gist was just removed. Glad I got it before it went down.

EDIT 2: The curl command still seems to be working:

    
    
        curl -L https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download -A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

~~~
k-mcgrady
It feels a little bit sluggish to me but not enough to effect my productivity.
Opening folders/files seems to take a little longer than Sublime.

------
gyardley
cd ~

curl -L
[https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download](https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download)
-A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

open Atom.zip

mv Atom.app /Applications/

rm -rf Atom.zip

~~~
kayoone
Come on... people here should be able to handle a zip file...

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
also, "rm -rf Atom.zip" \- WTF? Why not throw a "sudo" in there for good
measure...

~~~
Blahah
also, why 'open'? It's asynchronous with the bash session, so the mv will
fail.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Yeah, "cd ~" is quite funny, too, but maybe we should leave this guy alone now
:-)

~~~
gyardley
Please forgive me, oh great overlords of HN, for copying and pasting the
contents of the original gist without bothering to edit it.

------
paukiatwee
Off topic: From Atom's FAQ, Atom is not going to be free.

"We haven't settled on pricing yet, but you can expect it to be competitively
priced compared to similar editors"

Then why drop Sublime and move to Atom?

~~~
oe
Better extendability?

------
danielhunt
Does anyone feel it's very, very wrong of Github to take down that gist?

~~~
maxerickson
Can you articulate why?

Their terms of service aren't exactly a grand stand for freedom of expression:

 _We may, but have no obligation to, remove Content and Accounts containing
Content that we determine in our sole discretion are unlawful, offensive,
threatening, libelous, defamatory, pornographic, obscene or otherwise
objectionable or violates any party 's intellectual property or these Terms of
Service._

From:

[https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-
service](https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service)

~~~
danielhunt
Well, I suppose I can try.

While I understand that Github is a private body and that their site is, well,
their site ... forcibly deleting someone's gist simply because they don't like
that that someone has found a way around their invite process smacks of
underhandedness.

Will they suspend his account permanently as a result of this leak? Will he
have his account limited in some other way, preventing him from having private
repos, for example? Will they lash out against anyone sharing Atom.zip that
they can trace back to a github account?

It's just all very "our show, our rules" of them to delete the gist.

And yes, I understand that it is their show. And yes, their ruleset too.

Doesn't make me feel any comfier in the knowledge that they'll simply delete
anything that they don't approve of.

~~~
danielhunt
Like I said - I get that.

Also, like I said - it seems underhanded that they just reach into an account
and delete gists

~~~
maxerickson
If it is the case that they removed it, I would prefer "Github has removed
this content" to "Oh, hey, we can't find that".

------
dovel
What makes this so slow? Is it because it is written in JS?

~~~
dsego
Nope, JS is fast enough. But it uses html for rendering the UI and syntax
highlighting. Here is one line of C code " _if (inLen < 1) {_" in atom markup:

    
    
      <div class="line"><span class="source c">
      <span class="meta function c"><span class="meta block c">
      <span class="leading-whitespace indent-guide">  
      </span><span class="keyword control c">if</span>
      <span class="meta initialization c"> 
      <span class="punctuation definition parameters c">(</span>
      </span>inLen &lt; <span class="constant numeric c">1</span>)
      <span class="meta block c">
      <span class="punctuation section block begin c">{</span>
      </span></span></span></span></div>

~~~
dovel
Thanks for the reply. So, is there no way of speeding it up without moving
away from HTML?

Is the html generated from JS? or is it static? would that make it faster?
(newb questions)

Thanks!

~~~
dsego
I think the editor uses the same underlying technology that Chrome uses to
display web pages. That's a lot of overhead for a text editor, but it makes it
really easy to extend and do crazy things, basically anything that is possible
in a browser. I honestly don't know what would make it faster.

------
agumonkey

        $ curl -L https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download 
        {"message":"Not Found"}
        
        $ curl -sLI https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download 
        HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
        Cache-Control: no-cache
        Content-Type: application/json; charset=utf-8
        Date: Sun, 02 Mar 2014 12:23:50 GMT
        Set-Cookie: request_method=HEAD; path=/; secure
        Status: 404 Not Found
        Strict-Transport-Security: max-age=31536000
        X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
        X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
        X-Request-Id: f69dc125-390e-40cc-969c-586a04dfa65d
        X-Runtime: 0.014472
        X-Ua-Compatible: chrome=1
        X-Xss-Protection: 1; mode=block
        Connection: keep-alive
    

I guess the game is over

~~~
aidos
Notice the other comments set the user agent - to one I assume is used by the
app itself when it does auto updates. You probably need to set that:

    
    
        -A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5

~~~
agumonkey
true I forgot to paste it back, same difference though:

    
    
        $ curl -sLI https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download -A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5"
        HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
        Cache-Control: no-cache
        Content-Type: application/json; charset=utf-8
        Date: Sun, 02 Mar 2014 12:55:36 GMT
        Set-Cookie: request_method=HEAD; path=/; secure
        Status: 404 Not Found
        Strict-Transport-Security: max-age=31536000
        X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
        X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN
        X-Request-Id: 23d92789-1d1f-4ed0-bb95-9e2ff4b33bbf
        X-Runtime: 0.014090
        X-Ua-Compatible: chrome=1
        X-Xss-Protection: 1; mode=block
        Connection: keep-alive

------
ing33k
I don't have a mac, but still downloaded it , and just refreshed gist, its
gone . Github staff really active on HN ?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
maybe not in the sense that the GitHub owners are constantly refreshing the
GitHub home page, but they could certainly have notifications set up for posts
that mention GitHub. plus, anything as relevant as this is, is going to reach
them pretty quickly by many different routes.

------
onetimeonly
[http://pastebin.com/dFSHy3b1](http://pastebin.com/dFSHy3b1)

------
nicolasd
curl -L
[https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download](https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download)
-A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

------
huseyinkeles
gist is gone

curl -L
[https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download](https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download)
-A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

------
uu
I think I've found the original gist:
[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9265315](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9265315)

~~~
danielhunt
Also gone

------
Cless
Working link:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NJngNDk8](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NJngNDk8)

~~~
RivieraKid
Not anymore.

------
bradleyg_
Yeah, now updates within the app are broken.

------
a9entroy
How can I download it for Windows ?

~~~
Watabou
OS X only for now.

~~~
Yetanfou
It is rather disappointing that github heads down the Mac OS path while they
base their company around a concept which is rather strange to most things
Apple - openness and sharing. Writing for Mac OS first also makes it harder to
port to other platforms as it is a rather idiosyncratic platform.

If they insist on pushing Mac OS AND want to be seen as a good free software
citizen they might want to consider putting some effort in the GNUstep
project. Once GNUstep is up to par they should be able to build for that on
Linux and Windows with minimal porting efforts.

Still, I'm disappointed in the lack of vision many of these so-called 'open
source' companies exhibit. Don't they realise that by pushing these closed,
proprietary platforms they undermine the very base of their own existence? The
software and community which github depends on was not the result of the
generous sponsorship from Microsoft and Apple after all...

~~~
eddieroger
I'm making an assumption that the majority (if not entirety) of GitHub
employees use a Mac, so why wouldn't they make an editor for themselves on a
platform that they use? I doubt they're doing it to bolster the OSX ecosystem
as much as meet their own needs.

~~~
Yetanfou
Because the product they provide is tailored to open source/free software. No
matter how much you might be enamoured by Apple and its polished products it
is hard to get around the fact that these are the opposite of open and free.

Remember what happened when Linus decided he wanted use BitKeeper to maintain
Linux? Also remember how that worked out in the end? Free and/or open source
software and closed, proprietary companies often make odd bedfellows.

------
W0lf
And boom. The script is gone :)

------
lolo_
The gist seems to be down, anybody take a copy of the contents?

~~~
Watabou
This was the curl command:

curl -L
[https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download](https://www.atom.io/api/updates/download)
-A "Atom/0.1 CFNetwork/1.5" > Atom.zip

------
bluenose69
There doesn't seem to be a way to emulate Vi or Emacs :-(

~~~
pi-rat
Install the 'Vim mode' plugin (under Packages)

~~~
bluenose69
Excellent!!!

------
m4k
Is there a way to install in ubuntu?

~~~
chid
not until it's released (or you use OSX in a VM)

------
Jxnathan
Download:
[http://www.filedropper.com/atom_1](http://www.filedropper.com/atom_1)

~~~
message
FileDropper is really slow for europe. Mirror:
[http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/17397784/file.html](http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/17397784/file.html)

~~~
milankragujevic
Here's a command to download from zippyshare without using the website.

wget
[http://www68.zippyshare.com/d/17397784/131268/Atom.zip](http://www68.zippyshare.com/d/17397784/131268/Atom.zip)
\
\--referer='[http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/17397784/file.html'](http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/17397784/file.html')
\ \--cookies=off --header "Cookie:
JSESSIONID=F95B7128B57441E49B5F33920D27AFD0" \ \--user-agent='Mozilla/4.0
(compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC1)'

------
RivieraKid
Does anyone have the Atom.zip?

------
hdragomir
The gist has been taken down.

------
calvaro
hello

------
xu85131208
thank you.

------
escaped_hn
Can anyone reupload the zip to another host? It doesn't work for me.

~~~
asogi
Same here. Though of course I'd prefer to get it from GitHub directly.

------
shanjili
this is a test

------
xdissent
I lol'd.

